# unexpected yet interesting yard sale find



## morbious_fod (Apr 29, 2009)

I was just puttering around the back roads of Bristol, VA on Saturday and noticed a yard sale with some large brown glass jugs. I figured I would stop and see if there was anything to it. The jugs turned out to be un-embossed bleach jugs and the rest of the bottles were screw tops. Disappointed I started looking at the rest of the motley crap on the tables and found this item near where the jugs were. The item in question was an old metal thermos with ribs all the way up the body. I opened the lid and found that there was a cork in the mouth, odd, I still liked the outside design and decided to by it. After talking the seller down from five bucks to four I walked back to the car with my new thermos bottle. I assumed that the cap was missing and that the bottle was most likely a 1962 due to it's having 62 stamped in the bottom. I took it apart, knocked out a couple of dents in the bottle, and cleaned it up. 

 I decided to look the bottle up, and put it off until tonight. What I found astounded me to say the least. The bottle was made by the ICY-HOT Bottle Company of Cincinnati, Ohio, and that the Thermos company had bought this company in 1925, which effectively puts the date of my bottle between 1909 and 1925, which is much older than 1962. I'm now assuming that the 62 is the model number after finding the picture and description of a brass finished bottle just like this one with the same marking. The crazy thing is that the cork is actually no a jackleg engineering job but actually a part of the design. While the cork isn't the original that came with it, it does appear to be a replacement from the same period. It is a "Genuine Thermos" cork which sold for 5 cents. Not too bad for a yard sale find on the back roads of Bristol for four bucks. 

 BTW the brass finish "62" that I found was originally listed on the site I found it on for $295 and was on sale for $95 which someone had them put on hold. I wonder....nah I like this thermos! LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 29, 2009)

The bottom.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 29, 2009)

Side view with the cup off.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 29, 2009)

The original vacuum bottle is still intact after all these years.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 29, 2009)

How often do you find an original stamped cork?


----------



## Just Dig it (Apr 29, 2009)

it looks more deco 20/30s then 1962...Really nice Thermos.. and it only cost a buffalo nickel


----------

